# Carbide Tipped Bandsaw Blades Group Buy



## wolftat (Feb 27, 2010)

I am going to close this buy on Friday 3/5/10 at 2200hrs eastern time...
This buy is for Laguna Tools Carbide tipped Resaw blades. I have found that they are the best cutting blades I have ever used and the best part is that they are resharpenable. The regular bi-metal blades last about a week in my shop, one of these blades lasts about 6 months and then it goes in for sharpening. The cut I get is almost a polished edge, the harder the material, the smoother the cut. I swear by them now.
I have decided to give this a shot and see how it works. I will take questions for special blades for the next 48 hours and then place a call to them to find the answers. 

At this time, I am offering:




3/4" x up to 111" for $120 shipped Regular price is $1.73/inch plus shipping.
Backing: .024" - .6mm
Pitch: 12mm, 14mm, 16mm
T.P.I. 2-3 Variable
Kerf: .041" - 1.0mm

If there is any changes for any reason, I will let you know ASAP.
Please let me know what size you need.
Thank you


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 27, 2010)

Two 3/4" 111" blades for my 14" Rikon saw. I will PM my paypal email address so charge it when you are ready!

Thanks

*Edited* to change quantity.  I got to thinking how good of a deal this was and that it probably won't happen every day!


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 27, 2010)

Heck I'll take a 105 inch 3/4 if it is available. Let me know how much total by PM.


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 28, 2010)

I want 2- 3/4" 105 

PM sent


----------



## aksarben (Mar 1, 2010)

I too am looking for a 105 inch 3/4 if it is available.  PM sent also, hope I am not too annoying.  

Scott


----------



## wolftat (Mar 1, 2010)

aksarben said:


> I too am looking for a 105 inch 3/4 if it is available. PM sent also, hope I am not too annoying.
> 
> Scott


 No Problem, all sizes are available for this buy up to 111" at this price.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2010)

Neil

I am not following what you are offering. The numbers 1 2 3 4 along side the sizes are not making sense to me. What are we choosing???

Are you saying the 3/4" is more than the 1" blade??? How many teeth per inch are there???

At what price????

Are these the Laguna King resaw blades???  Are these varipitched, 2-3tpi


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 3, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Neil
> 
> I am not following what you are offering. The numbers 1 2 3 4 along side the sizes are not making sense to me. What are we choosing???
> 
> ...


 
Take a look at the videos on there site. I copied a post I made from the feeler thread. Defiantly worth watching. 

Well I just watched all 3 videos at Laguna
http://www.lagunatools.com/accessori...aw-resawking75
I must say very impressive and interesting videos. A LOT of info on how they are made and how they perform. I see they resharpen for $45.00 I think that is a good thing in my case for 105" blade that would cost (off there site) $181.65.

.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 3, 2010)

bruce119 said:


> Take a look at the videos on there site. I copied a post I made from the feeler thread. Defiantly worth watching.
> 
> Well I just watched all 3 videos at Laguna
> http://www.lagunatools.com/accessori...aw-resawking75
> ...


 

Bruce

I have seen those videos before and just wanted to be sure we are talking about the same blade. These are not carbide blades. These are a different configuration than a standard carbide blade such as a Lennox trimaster. If they are $100 then I would like to give it a try but if it is $120 then I  will pass. These will dull faster than a carbide if using hard exotics such as rosewoods or woods that have silica in them. Just trying to get some info from Neil on this buy. Thanks.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 3, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Neil
> 
> I am not following what you are offering. The numbers 1 2 3 4 along side the sizes are not making sense to me. What are we choosing???
> 
> ...


 John,
 These are the Laguna Resaw King carbide tipped blades. I have pulled the 1" blades from the offer as noone has requested them. This should make it easier for all. I'm not sure why it went to numbers and not bullets like the 3/4" info did. Basically, all you are choosing is the length of the blade you need. The info after the blade is directly from the Laguna website. The 1" was cheaper because they were over stocked and were at a special deal.


----------



## wolftat (Mar 3, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> I have seen those videos before and just wanted to be sure we are talking about the same blade. These are not carbide blades. These are a different configuration than a standard carbide blade such as a Lennox trimaster. If they are $100 then I would like to give it a try but if it is $120 then I will pass. These will dull faster than a carbide if using hard exotics such as rosewoods or woods that have silica in them. Just trying to get some info from Neil on this buy. Thanks.


 These are not Lenox blades, they are a different configuration because they are made in Europe for Laguna Tools, they are carbide tipped and the picture shows clearly the tip. I have been using these blades for over a year and have cut everything hard I had with them without a problem. They are not going to get dull any faster than any other carbide blade, the one on my saw right now is over 6 months old and used everyday by multiple people and cut through mesquite burl like it was pine.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that we have the details cleared up.... let's get these babies on the way! I've got some beefy burls and can't wait to cut into them! :biggrin:

If we order two blades and have them shipped together are they still $120 each or do we save a few bucks on shipping.  You know how us folks on fixed incomes are, gotta watch every penny!


----------



## wolftat (Mar 3, 2010)

Texatdurango said:


> Now that we have the details cleared up.... let's get these babies on the way! I've got some beefy burls and can't wait to cut into them! :biggrin:
> 
> If we order two blades and have them shipped together are they still $120 each or do we save a few bucks on shipping. You know how us folks on fixed incomes are, gotta watch every penny!


 If you have ordered 2 blades, I will refund the difference in the shipping when I know what it will be. This is the first time I am doing a bandsaw blade buy and am unsure of the shipping but anything over what it cost will be refunded to you.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2010)

*3/4 111 inch*

I'd like one of the 3/4 "  111" blades for my Rikon 10-325 bandsaw.  I'll PM you my details.

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## ersRFP (Mar 3, 2010)

These are great blades. I use the 2" on my Laguna Resaw Master. Awsome smooth cut. Expensive but well worth the extra money.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 5, 2010)

Neil,
PM sent. Considering 2  3/4" by 111 for Rikon


----------



## wolftat (Mar 5, 2010)

greenmtnguy said:


> Neil,
> PM sent. Considering 2 3/4" by 111 for Rikon


 PM sent.


----------



## jason_r (Mar 5, 2010)

Can I squeeze in on this for 1 105.5", 3/4" blade?


----------



## wolftat (Mar 6, 2010)

jason_r said:


> Can I squeeze in on this for 1 105.5", 3/4" blade?


 PM sent, thank you.


----------

